# Charges



## David612 (Dec 17, 2018)

Which was the first charge you committed to memory?

 I’m working on the Modes of Preparation currently but as I have a few months before needing to deliver it I may ask for another as well-
I like ritual, I’m just a bit of an introvert so this forces me out of my shell a bit.


----------



## Scoops (Dec 17, 2018)

David612 said:


> Which was the first charge you committed to memory?
> 
> I’m working on the Modes of Preparation currently but as I have a few months before needing to deliver it I may ask for another as well-
> I like ritual, I’m just a bit of an introvert so this forces me out of my shell a bit.


The first piece I learnt and delivered was the Charge in the Northeast Corner. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 17, 2018)

The senior steward ‘s lecture at the door of the preparation room, instructing the candidate as to his humble  attitude (a commendable reminder for us all), the lack of mercenary motive, etc.


----------



## David612 (Dec 17, 2018)

In an interesting twist it looks like I may be Chaplain next year-
This is news to me, Not sure if it’s a good surprise yet.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 18, 2018)

In my jurisdictions the "charges" are a very specific module in each degree. They are the concluding part of the lecture given just before closing well after the obligation. I have not memorized any of the three officially though I can mouth the words as I hear them.

The ritual has many modules that might be referred to as instructions on how to act but that are not actually charges. They start with an interrogatory before the candidate is taken to the preparation room and they keep happening until a prayer at the closing of the lodge. Because they are parts of the first degree proficiency in my mother jurisdiction the first ones I learned were the first degree obligation and the apron presentation. Both include instructions on how to act so they can generically be called charges.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 24, 2018)

David612 said:


> In an interesting twist it looks like I may be Chaplain next year-
> This is news to me, Not sure if it’s a good surprise yet.


I dont think Chaplain is a good job for a MM. While it is important - it does not act with other officers in the line and you learn a lot of ritual which does not support your journey to the Chair in terms of learning parts you interact with as WM.

My first charge ? Not sure - but it would be something like the SE in the Second Degree (.5 pages).  I generally get newer bros to learn the Extension of the Badge in each Degree - they are short, have good messages and build confidence and knowledge.  I had a MM do his second charge (Lesser Lights) last meeting - 1 page, he hit it out of the park. I have them all spreadsheeted - how long they are, who knows them, who is learning them now, who will learn them in the next 6 months..


----------



## David612 (Dec 24, 2018)

That’s terrific Bloke-
Really great to see your lodge taking an active role in the development of its members.
As far as the Chaplain goes, well I wasn’t actually asked.... it was just put in an email that got circulated with the list of officers, I questioned the chaplain position as the person they had down had my last name but not my first- apparently they had my name wrong and had forgotten to ask me if it’s a role I even want. doesn’t feel great.
This choice is very much not for my development but rather to allow others to move through the chairs their current role needs filling.


The worst thing about it is that the WM and I have the same first name, kinda sucks he got my name wrong-


----------



## Winter (Dec 24, 2018)

The office of Chaplain isn't bad.  I held that position on my way through the chairs.  Mostly I was responsible for the prayers at opening and closing and during degrees.  Just don't be like I have seen some Lodge Chaplains who obviously prefer their own religion and continually use sectarian prayers during Lodge "by accident" and even go so far as to proselytize.


----------



## Zack (Dec 24, 2018)

Winter said:


> The office of Chaplain isn't bad.  I held that position on my way through the chairs.  Mostly I was responsible for the prayers at opening and closing and during degrees.  Just don't be like I have seen some Lodge Chaplains who obviously prefer their own religion and continually use sectarian prayers during Lodge "by accident" and even go so far as to proselytize.



Amen


----------



## David612 (Dec 24, 2018)

The office of Chaplain is a terrific position-

I just don’t like how it happened.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2018)

Winter said:


> Just don't be like I have seen some Lodge Chaplains who obviously prefer their own religion and continually use sectarian prayers during Lodge "by accident" and even go so far as to proselytize.


True.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 24, 2018)

We have 5 charges in PA.

The Charge at opening the Lodge
The Charge at closing the Lodge
Charge at Entering
Charge at Passing
Charge at Raising

The charge at Entering was the first I learned and the charge at opening the Lodge 2nd.  I am currently working at the Charge at closing the Lodge as I am going to need it in 2020!

Winter-
I found it interesting that your Chaplains have leeway to change the prayers.  Ours are pretty much set in stone!


----------



## Winter (Dec 24, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Winter-
> I found it interesting that your Chaplains have leeway to change the prayers.  Ours are pretty much set in stone!



I agree.  We have the prayers in the cipher that are part of each degree.  And there is a section at the back of alternate prayers. And I think there is even a separate book of chaplain's prayers. And nobody seems to mind if the Chaplain goes off script.


----------



## David612 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have decided to work towards to committing the charges in each degree to memory, a friend and Master of a local lodge has asked if I could deliver the second degree working tools and I’m plugging away at it and am confident I’ll be able to deliver it well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 13, 2019)

Winter said:


> We have the prayers in the cipher that are part of each degree. And there is a section at the back of alternate prayers. And I think there is even a separate book of chaplain's prayers. And nobody seems to mind if the Chaplain goes off script.


Same here.


David612 said:


> I have decided to work towards to committing the charges in each degree to memory, a friend and Master of a local lodge has asked if I could deliver the second degree working tools and I’m plugging away at it and am confident I’ll be able to deliver it well.


Best of luck Brother. You'll do fine.


----------



## David612 (Apr 13, 2019)

I will certainly try-

I have asked for guidance from my mentor and our WM however as none was forthcoming I guess it useful to learn the charges-
In my area people who can deliver a charge well and are willing to take on the work at short notice seem to be few and far between and as such I’ll try to render myself useful to the lodges I visit. 
As per the above i have been asked to deliver the second working tools at another lodge with a few weeks notice, having not done it before I’m grinding away at it and frankly it feels good to try to take an active role in delivering a positive experience for the candidate.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2019)

David612 said:


> I will certainly try-
> 
> I have asked for guidance from my mentor and our WM however as none was forthcoming I guess it useful to learn the charges-
> In my area people who can deliver a charge well and are willing to take on the work at short notice seem to be few and far between and as such I’ll try to render myself useful to the lodges I visit.
> As per the above i have been asked to deliver the second working tools at another lodge with a few weeks notice, having not done it before I’m grinding away at it and frankly it feels good to try to take an active role in delivering a positive experience for the candidate.



Do you have the South East in the Second Degree - that is a good one to start with in Emulation based ritual.. then the extension of the badges (although traditionally often given to the IPM - a tradition we break because it is a good chance for a MM to learn and delivery a charge).

Seek out a good and intelligent Ritualism or DC - they will be able to guide you..


----------



## Scoops (Apr 14, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Do you have the South East in the Second Degree - that is a good one to start with in Emulation based ritual.. then the extension of the badges (although traditionally often given to the IPM - a tradition we break because it is a good chance for a MM to learn and delivery a charge).
> 
> Seek out a good and intelligent Ritualism or DC - they will be able to guide you..


I'm giving the Charge in the South East on Tuesday. The Charge in the North East in the First Degree is a great piece to learn as well. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Paul (Apr 14, 2019)

The first 'charge' I ever memorised was probably that part of the Opening where the Master asks the Junior Deacon to state his position in the Lodge and his duties.  The first charge for degree work was the Working Tools in the Second Degree. I consider the Working Tools charges  in the Ritual we use as probably the best 'first charge' for a new Brother to memorise because they are logical in their layout and so easy to remember.


----------



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

We do indeed do the SE charge, I noted it a nice short one so when I have the opportunity I’ll learn it.
I have had a couple brothers offer some help so I’m going to plug away at it and take em up on the offer.


----------



## David612 (May 18, 2019)

After a ton of study I can confidently deliver 3 charges;
Modes of recognition 
South East
Second degree working tools
And am working on the north east currently.
Emulation ritual has about 12 charges total and those tracing boards, especially the first are very daunting however I’m a perfectionist in thins sort of thing and will gradually get there.


----------



## Bloke (May 22, 2019)

David612 said:


> After a ton of study I can confidently deliver 3 charges;
> Modes of recognition
> South East
> Second degree working tools
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Second Degree tools are one of my Fav


----------

